# Pet Sitter



## RazHope (May 16, 2012)

Hi We have just arrived in Latina my husband is working with the military and we need to return to the uk in august for a week, we have a small dog and wanted to know if anyone might consider looking after her, she is very friendly and is used to living indoors, she has been fully vaccinated and spade. Thank you Rachel Hope


----------

